# 10.2 Bass Hound



## jd (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of these boats? I'm thinking about getting one for quick access to fish close to shore, dock lights, and around bayou's and coves. You can put a trolling motor on it or a small outboard.



Any thoughts!


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

I had one when I was a kid. I had a 9 hp gamefisher on it and it was way too much power. I would get it on plane and it would slide out really easily. I would suggest not planing it like the warning says, because it is pretty dangerous. Also, the transom is too weak to handle it; the whole boat would flex around until it evened out on plane. A trolling motor does great on it andmakes it afishing machine if you can put in fairly close to where you are fishing. I miss it now.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 10ft plastic bass buggy from sports acadamy, with trollin motor. It is great for fishin bayous, lakes, and its pretty stable.


----------

